# Hear the teeth No music.. Just crunching



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Here's a quick video of rhom eating like a hog again. I got some new big smelt.
crank the sound up,hear teethcutting bones









Smelt with sound <right click save link...

He's 10" and is a pig


----------



## TIMZ8878 (Jun 1, 2005)

sweet video bro he looks good how big is he


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

awsome


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

thats one mean looking monster!!









Ah, your avatar is awesome too!!


----------



## duende_df (Aug 15, 2004)

holly sh*t!!!







ok that looks awesome !!! that beast was even posing for the camera. Question....did you add color to the p in the video cause the look so kick ass!!


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

That is simply badass!!!! AHHHHHHHH!!!!! I love it. That crunching of bones totally blows my mind!!!!!!


----------



## RRice (Feb 16, 2005)

let me just say a word or two . . .

i saw the other video of this fish, he is a beast, eats more than I can ever possibly understand. Besides how badass of an eater he is, he is also an amazing looking piranha . . . i could honestly sit here and say its the most impressive piranha i have ever seen on this site. No Joke!

I would love to know every little thing that you do for this fish so i can try and replicate the conditions and have nearly as much success as you, such as temp, filtration, lighting, water conditions, tank, etc.

you have my full respect in the hobby


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Sweet man!!! You know I love your rhom!!! it's like possessed by some malevolent spirit. Frankly it's a monster!!!

Let us in on your secrets









Jay


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

beautiful fish...ps i think RRICE wants to take you to a cheap motel


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

PuffPiff said:


> beautiful fish...ps i think RRICE wants to take you to a cheap motel
> [snapback]1062436[/snapback]​


hahahahaha^^^^, was thinkin the same

that is a fuckin nice rhom, i want it so it can eat my parents

ian


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Nice vid


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Thanks for all the great replies.








I'm not doing anything more special than feeding him well and cleaning the tank every other day .I'm keeping this one..


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

sweet


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

that aint even the fish making the "crunching" noise......


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

zrreber said:


> that aint even the fish making the "crunching" noise......
> [snapback]1062963[/snapback]​


I assure you... It's the fish


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

That Rohm is badass I love the eyes


----------



## Dexter (Feb 27, 2005)

Amazing :nod:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam dr.z everytime i see that guy i am truly stunned
and is there any deco in the tank???????????


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

i was debating between a shoal of reds or a rhom. for my new tank, but aftre seeing this, im goin with the rhom., sweet vid and rhom


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Dr. Green said:


> dam dr.z everytime i see that guy i am truly stunned
> and is there any deco in the tank???????????
> [snapback]1063856[/snapback]​


I started with Oscars before Piranha and just got used to fish proof tanks since they would tear anything up that I put in.

I'm working on my first planted ,decorated tank now. I just finnished the stand, added sand to the tank and filled it last night. The driftwood is soaking and I'm going to pfury school of plants...lol
Tahnks again for the replies. I'll have some pics when the tank is finnished.
pete


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

damn great vid


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Awesome rhom , it definitely is a keeper


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

looks great man...........


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

Dr.Zoidberg said:


> zrreber said:
> 
> 
> > that aint even the fish making the "crunching" noise......
> ...


Wow, and I actually thought I was not going to find a buyer for this guy







At the rate he looks like he is eating and if the genes are right you just might grow this guy to over that magical 13 to 14 inch range


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

RRice said:


> let me just say a word or two . . .
> 
> i saw the other video of this fish, he is a beast, eats more than I can ever possibly understand. Besides how badass of an eater he is, he is also an amazing looking piranha . . . i could honestly sit here and say its the most impressive piranha i have ever seen on this site. No Joke!
> 
> ...


i think my rhom is better looking
just needs 1" more to be his size


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

get your own thread!! r u that jealous of the mans fish you had to hijack his thread? and also, his fish is head and shoulders above yours so sit down.

AMAZING fish dr. zoidberg. phenomanal.. what size tank do you have him in? that crunching was hilarious. nice fish man.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

nice vid


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Dr.Zoidberg said:


> Here's a quick video of rhom eating like a hog again. I got some new big smelt.
> crank the sound up, hear teethcutting bones.
> 
> He's 10" and is a pig.


Dr Zoidberg,

No he is not a pig, HE IS AWESOME.

We do need to see videos like yours to get a picture of eating habits of the Rhom. I mean us who do not have Rhoms.

So please post more videos of him. Feed him with even bigger prey, so that he cannot swallow it as a whole just like that.

Regards,


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Dr.Zoidberg said:


> Thanks for all the great replies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How often are you feeding?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

That Rhom Is Kick-Ass


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Aaronic said:


> Dr.Zoidberg said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for all the great replies.
> ...


I'm feeding him every other day right now sometimes skipping 2 days sometimes I'll feed a few days straight but at least 3 x a week minimum.
Thanks again for the great somments and Thansk Wayne for a Great Rhom!


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

Love that guy.
Ta.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Damn good looking Rhom!


----------



## kotye1 (Jun 8, 2005)

hello , nice vid, but do anybody have more videos?
thanks for answers!


----------



## FLsunshine (Mar 15, 2005)

nice fish!!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

kotye1 said:


> hello , nice vid, but do anybody have more videos?
> thanks for answers!
> [snapback]1072575[/snapback]​


I have some more but haven't posted them. 
this one I did post a little while back. Smelt

Thanks again for the comments


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

awesome video makes me hungry


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

best looking rhom i have ever seen!!! sweet video


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

If Satan have a goldfish next to him throne, it would be something like that


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

Yesterday i few my 10 reds a bluegill i cought and i was able to hear htem crunch through the bones, it was pretty cool. Awesome video by the way..


----------

